# Wolves support Rickert's decision to go to Europe



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/story?id=1587412

Should've stayed in school!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

:laugh: The "white KG."


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

It might be not that bad of a move for him. I mean he will get paid good and then also get to play at a high level. I would much rather have gone to Europe then play in the NBDL. I mean he consider it college except hes getting payed and he doesnt have to go to school. I wouldn't be suprised to see him develop over there and then come back to the T-Wolves and be a solid player.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Just as drafting experienced college kids seemed to be coming back, he left early. Now he's going to Europe. :whoknows:

LOL White KG. Well, maybe if his name ends in "ich".

Rickert's probably a little lesser Mike Dunleavy.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

This might help him develop, he will have much more playing time. Any info about where he will play?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

rickert is out of his mind. the only reason the wolves support him is because he stinks and didnt want this guy on the roster. if he would of stayed in school, this guy wouldve been a first rounder. if he wasnt from minnesota he wouldnt of been drafted


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> rickert is out of his mind. the only reason the wolves support him is because he stinks and didnt want this guy on the roster. if he would of stayed in school, this guy wouldve been a first rounder. if he wasnt from minnesota he wouldnt of been drafted


For one, the Wolves didn't support his decision. The reason? Because it wasn't Rickert's decision, it was the Wolves decision! The only reason he was drafted, as sheefo13 said, was because he was a Minnesota guy, and you can't really go wrong with a late 2nd rounder. So they felt like making him feel good. Every week in the local paper there would be a couple articles about how the Minnesota management, McHale, Flip, etc, STROGNLY urged Rickert to stay in school. They know he could be good, but is crap right now. That's why they told him to go to Europe and play.


----------



## jftwolves (May 16, 2003)

I don't see this as a bad thing for the Wolves. Hopefully, Rickert can put on somemore size and gain experience over in Europe. If he improves, he is still Wolves property and it was worth the gamble on him. If not, who else did you want the Wolves to pick?


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Brandon Hunter was available (picked one spot later by the Celtics). He is looking like a real beast so far.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

*rick rickert is a piece of trash*

in no way am i going to support rick rickert's decision to enter the nba draft and i do not appreciate the wolves playing saviors and drafting this guy who shafted the U of M. this guy is far from making the 12th man for an nba team...he probably won't even start in the foreign leagues. as was said about who could've been a better pick...easy. brandon hunter, hollis price, chris marcus, the list goes on. look at kirk penney, we should've just taken him. he's gonna be on the roster on injured reserve. rickert is going to learn some stuff playing overseas, but i doubt he'll ever turn into anything more than a randy breuer. after a horrendous showing in the orlando summer league, it all proves he's not ready. and maybe he will be 3 years down the line, and with the current roster, he has no chance to make the team. i hope we don't have to go through this with kris humphries too.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Rickert to Play for Slovenian Team*



> Minnesota draft pick Rick Rickert will play for Slovenian team KRKA during the 2003-04 season.
> 
> The Timberwolves tendered him a contract offer to retain his rights Wednesday.
> 
> Rickert, a 6-11 forward from Minnesota, was taken in the second round of the NBA draft. Wolves general manager Kevin McHale encouraged Rickert to spend a season in Europe to prepare for the NBA.


Link


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The guy is never going to do anything in the NBA, just as I predicted. No position, not as good of a shooter as is described.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

there is a simple plan to making rickert a better player is locking him into a weight room. feed him some food with protein.
lock him in for a week, then go make run a bunch.
then lock him in a weight room for another week.
that is kinda cruel but he really needs to get stronger:grinning: :wlift: 
then get him to do the kobe boxing stuff:boxing: 
then some more lifting:barbell: 
:bball: :bball: :bball: :bball:


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

sheefo13 you do realize some people can not gain muscle mass that you can see. Some people have white muscle fibers and that kind of muscle does not expand and get huge. He could sit in a weight room all year, but you probably couldn't see any difference. Just like KG, he doesn't look gigantic but that doesn't mean he doesn't work out, or isn't strong...


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

rick rickert may as well stay over there. nobody wants him here.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> sheefo13 you do realize some people can not gain muscle mass that you can see. Some people have white muscle fibers and that kind of muscle does not expand and get huge. He could sit in a weight room all year, but you probably couldn't see any difference. Just like KG, he doesn't look gigantic but that doesn't mean he doesn't work out, or isn't strong...


i didnt know that but, he defenatly isnt strong enough for the NBA, thats why you get him in the weight room


----------

